# RIP -Black Library 'Coming soon' section



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

So - here it is. It is dead - officially. :cray:
The only coming soon part left is now located at 'Warhammer 40000' spot. 
Now all news, will be given exclusively via The Black Library Blog aka 'New @ BL' and it's newsletter. 
Second step to 1 and only GW -FW-BL site has been done. 
Seems in 1-2 months http://www.blacklibrary.com/ will be extinct. 

Hello Amazon - our 'new' source for BL stuff


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So they're combining the websites, and are starting to take the first leaps to a fully fledged portal with access to anything GW related.

I fail to see the bad side in this?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> So they're combining the websites, and are starting to take the first leaps to a fully fledged portal with access to anything GW related.
> 
> I fail to see the bad side in this?


I expect to see a whole new Website within the next few months. Given the few things I have gleamed from hanging out at my local shop. (Talk of training, and new Order Stations being deployed)


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> So they're combining the websites, and are starting to take the first leaps to a fully fledged portal with access to anything GW related.
> 
> I fail to see the bad side in this?


Really? You do not want to know - what book you will by in the next 6 months? And plan your expanses accordingly? And some people doesn't care about GW model stuff at all - you know that, right? Thousands of people read BL books without playing WARHAMMER


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

#firstworldproblems.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> I expect to see a whole new Website within the next few months. Given the few things I have gleamed from hanging out at my local shop. (Talk of training, and new Order Stations being deployed)


Exactly - Last I heard the new site was rumored to be launched in April. Surely one can live without a "Coming soon" tab for 2 months.



Anakwanar said:


> And some people doesn't care about GW model stuff at all - you know that, right? Thousands of people read BL books without playing WARHAMMER


I am aware of that, but it doesn't really matter in this topic. Making a joint website for everything GW makes, does make a lot more sense from a business standpoint as they have a higher chance of cross-selling than they do currently. In addition, more would most likely be exposed to the Black Library as most people will Google the company name to find out more about their franchises - and thus they will see both the miniature games AND the books.

Heck, I didn't even know that the Black Library existed until this summer and I had been playing for about 9 months there. It's simply not exposed enough. If the rumor is true and the new site is launched in a few months (as I doubt they would take down that section now, if there was 6 months to the new website) then I'm sure it doesn't have that much of a impact on you personally.

So again, I ask, what is the bad thing here? Well beyond that you have to change your bookmark.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> So again, I ask, what is the bad thing here? Well beyond that you have to change your bookmark.


To begin with - where would be no 'Coming soon' section at all.
Second - they would be announcing stuff as GW likes to do - 1 month before release. And people hate this policy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The lack of Coming Soon section is bothersome, but the site itself after this "update" handles atrociously with both touch screens and trackpads. 

Because the site is stuck inside this retarded size constraining box, swiping backwards or forwards on a trackpad or touchscreen will make part of the site go hide itself behind the retarded border! Who the fuck built this shit? I cannot even replicate this in Chrome, because it *crashes the fucking browser*! 



















So in short, I am really looking forward to the new GW website. I am sure it will be good. 

Edit: They have reverted back to the old version. Thank god.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Exactly - Last I heard the new site was rumored to be launched in April. Surely one can live without a "Coming soon" tab for 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to excuse that anakwanar guy, he has a tendency to assume everyone has the same opinion as him, as well as I only hear complaints whenever he makes a post.

The site could be good, could be bad, we all just have to wait and see how the merger is.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Anakwanar said:


> So - here it is. It is dead - officially.


It's been dead unofficially for about 2 years. I fail to see how this is news.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*To Scion of Chemos*



> You'll have to excuse that anakwanar guy, he has a tendency to assume everyone has the same opinion as him


I could be wrong sometimes. But about BL site and it's outdated coming soon and BL policy about new releases at all - you would be surprised, but thousands of people thinks the same


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> he has a tendency to assume everyone has the same opinion as him





Anakwanar said:


> you would be surprised, but thousands of people thinks the same


Oooh the irony is strong with this one.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

I love a generalised statement - those thousands whom agree! Who knew :grin:


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I'm one of the thousands who don't give a toss..


----------

